# I've got the blues



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2010)

This kind of blue:

Ascocenda Princess Mikasa (Royal Sapphire x V. coerulea)






Neostylis Lou Sneary 'Bluebird' (Neofinetia falcata x Rhynchostylis coelestis)





Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' (Neofinetia falcata x Vascostylis Tham Yuen Hae)





Darwinara Rainbow Stars (Charm ‘Blue Star’ x Neofinetia falcata ‘Tamakongo’)





Ascofinetia Petite Bouquet (Ascofinetia Cherry Blossom x Ascocentrum ampullaceum)


----------



## Shiva (Dec 18, 2010)

You certainly do Dot and fantastic blues at that.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 18, 2010)

OK... I "must" find Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' .... 

For Darwinara Rainbow Stars : I bought a plant in November from Jason Fischer. I hope mine will be as beautiful as yours.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> OK... I "must" find Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' ....
> 
> For Darwinara Rainbow Stars : I bought a plant in November from Jason Fischer. I hope mine will be as beautiful as yours.



I actually have three Rainbow Stars. One is supposed to be pink, one is white (these two are from Erich Michel), and this one, which is from OL. So there's a very good chance yours will be like this one.

I actually also have 3 Darwinara Charms.  I just can't resist these Neo crosses.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, I have exactely the same cross : (Charm ‘Blue Star’ x Neofinetia falcata ‘Tamakongo’). 

I like very much Neofinetia and Neo crosses too. But I have only a few. 7 Neofinetias, Neostylis Lou Sneary "Bluebird" and Neofinetia falcata x Vanda tessellata. 

The flower of my "Bluebird" are darker than yours. I wonder why.


----------



## Roy (Dec 18, 2010)

Delightful group you have there Dot.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2010)

That's a great looking bunch of blue flowers Dot.

Very good growing.


----------



## jblanford (Dec 18, 2010)

As always Dot, just great, looks like you'll have a blue Christmas..... Jim.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice those neo crosses, but I would fall for the Princess  !!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow - those are all gorgeous!

e-spice


----------



## Hera (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice. You're making me drool.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 19, 2010)

The best kind of 'blues'!

I have a terrible time growing Neos. Are the crosses about the same/more challenging/easier?


----------



## etex (Dec 19, 2010)

Super collection of blues!! Great growing!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 19, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool: That's the kinda blues a like!!!
Your Louis Sneary 'Bluebird' is really light in color in comparison to mine, I like it too!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 19, 2010)

so sorry for you Dot :rollhappy::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2011)

This is Vandofinetia Blaupunkt (V. coerulescens x Neof. falcata). It was in spike when the others I posted here were in full bloom. The first spike has started to fade, but others are still going strong. Wonderful fragrance!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2011)

Also very nice.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 6, 2011)

Another one on my wish list....

How tall is the plant?


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 6, 2011)

Great plants, Dot! The Ascocenda in the first post is great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Another one on my wish list....
> 
> How tall is the plant?


Right now, about 8 inches (20 cm).


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, so stunning for such a little plant. Wonderful.

Actually, all of them are. :clap:


----------

